# ارقام مميزة من موبايلي للبيع



## tjarksa (24 يونيو 2010)

للبيع ارقام مميزة من موبايلي الارقام جديدة رصيد 30 ريال وبأمكانك تحديثها بأسمك 

المجموعه الاولى200ريال

0569993376
0561155900
0561122177
0569111255
0563777833
0569883336

المجموعة الثانية150ريال
0569157771
0568944402
0563796661


او هنا اوعلى الخاص





بالتوفيق


----------



## tjarksa (26 يونيو 2010)

*رد: ارقام مميزة من موبايلي للبيع*

سبحان الله وبحمدة سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## tjarksa (28 يوليو 2010)

*رد: ارقام مميزة من موبايلي للبيع*

تم البيع , 

للجميع ,


----------

